

Making $19,000 on the App Store: Video Interview - nathanbarry
http://www.getspotta.com/spotta-interview-with-nathan-barry-of-onevoice-part-1/

======
nathanbarry
Here is the link to part 2: [http://www.getspotta.com/spotta-interview-with-
nathan-barry-...](http://www.getspotta.com/spotta-interview-with-nathan-barry-
developer-of-onevoice-part-2/)

Also here is the link to Commit (mentioned in the interview) which was just
released: <http://thinklegend.com/commit>

~~~
nathanbarry
Here is the HN story about Commit:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3386547>

------
danhodgins
Nathan is a cool guy, a very talented designer, and a self-taught programmer.

I really enjoyed our video conversation about how he prototyped his app idea,
contacted speech pathologists for feedback, gave them free promo codes in
exchange for feedback and online reviews, and worked the linkerati for buzz.

Check out the two-part interview for more insights about his process and
marketing strategy.

